# Will a hog float? - Recovering hog via kayak



## 22mag Hunter (Nov 28, 2013)

One of the spots I'm going to hunt hogs is only accessible via boat.  My boat is a 12' kayak. 

Once I kill the hogs, I'm trying to determine the best way to get it off the island. I don't think I'll have enough room on-board my kayak. A canoe is not an option right now. 

Can I tie a rope to the dead hog and float it behind my kayak? Will it float? Will it still float if I dressed it?  The paddle back to the truck is about 1.5 mile.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2013)

I've got a canoe, just sayin'! Good question though.


----------



## bigkga69 (Nov 28, 2013)

yes they float, float him out before field dressing though...keep your rope short and directly behind you so he wont drag too much...I like to put them in the cold water for a bit after gutting one, just cleans them out and cools them off...deer are the same way but deer float because their hair is hollow...


----------



## relicshunter (Nov 28, 2013)

I second that, yes they float before cleaning. Last year I dropped a pretty large sow and called my husband on the radio. I said "it's a nice sow but your going to be mad cause it's big". He remembered a flooded area about 100 yds down from us. The difference of going down to the water and out easily, verses straight out on dry land was an quick decision.


----------



## 22mag Hunter (Nov 28, 2013)

Fantastic! Thanks for the first hand reports! I've read a few second hand posts, but didn't have enough confidence to go through with it.

Had a huge sow in my sights last time I went over there, but didn't really have a plan how to recover the meat.


----------



## d-a (Nov 28, 2013)

Another option is to cut the hams, shoulders and backstaps off in the field. I can get a 200lb hog in four 2 1/2 gallon zip lock bags. I then place them in a office trash can that's 10 gallon size and strap it to the boat. 

d-a


----------



## panfish (Nov 28, 2013)

I know they say hogs float but, I shot about a 200 pound boar a few years ago and it rolled down a hill right into a five foot deep creek; went straight to the bottom and didn't even float for a second. Maybe mine had too much lead in it when I shot it.


----------



## bigkga69 (Nov 28, 2013)

panfish said:


> I know they say hogs float but, I shot about a 200 pound boar a few years ago and it rolled down a hill right into a five foot deep creek; went straight to the bottom and didn't even float for a second. Maybe mine had too much lead in it when I shot it.



I don't know if it matters but when it comes to pigs, I head shoot them, I don't know if a body shot would affect ones floatation...maybe?  IDK..?


----------



## Tadpole23 (Nov 29, 2013)

I've tried towing a hog behind my kayak before. It was a lot of work. I paddled for 30 mins and only got 50 yards. Its way too much drag to pull so I carry my other kayak and put hog in it then drag kayak it works a lot better.


----------



## Bwdonald (Nov 30, 2013)

I would think that would be a lot of drag as well.  What about buying a cheap tube or pool type float?  Take a hand pump with you and tow it out that way?


----------



## 22mag Hunter (Nov 30, 2013)

It will probably turn into a gameday decision IF I finally get on a hog.  I will be hunting with a buddy, so 2 kayaks between us.  

One of us may just have to wait on the bank while I ferry the hog back on his kayak.

The drag sounds too tough to overcome. Will also consider quartering the hog in the field, then placing in the kayak cargo area.


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 30, 2013)

They don't float well right away. A freshly shot or caught hog  
will sink. After a little while they air up and float a little better, kind of neutral buoyancy, definitely easier to move. Just don't kill him in anything but shallow water or you may lose him. And don't field dress him if you plan to float him.
Bone him out and he'll be easier to get out in a single kayak.
Good luck, sounds like a great adventure!


----------



## PURVIS (Nov 30, 2013)

the hogs we catch dog hunting all ways sink when the dogs drown them when the lungs fill up they sink this may sound strange but u could put a life jacket on one.


----------



## Chase4556 (Nov 30, 2013)

You can always build a makeshift raft.


----------



## weekender (Dec 1, 2013)

PURVIS said:


> the hogs we catch dog hunting all ways sink when the dogs drown them when the lungs fill up they sink this may sound strange but u could put a life jacket on one.



now this guy thinks outside the box, that sounds like it would work


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2013)

Heck, I believe that it was Troy Landry of the "Swamp People" gator hunters that used life jackets to float gators out of an area when their boat was full to capacity and they couldn't get out any other way.  It worked pretty well too.  I remember watching that episode a couple of years ago and I was surprised at their "swamp skills" in achieving this feat too.  I guess if it would work on a 400-600 pound gator, it would probably work on a hog as well if you could get it attached properly.


----------



## NCummins (Dec 3, 2013)

Bungee a big inner tube to your boat. Then strap the hog to that and pull him out. You know the kind that you float down the river on while drinking a few cold ones.


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 3, 2013)

strap some noodles in the boat, they float 200lb people all the time and dont take up much space...


----------



## kvfalcon (Dec 3, 2013)

Tough Tote


----------



## 22mag Hunter (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## seriadlata (Dec 4, 2013)

You have to butcher the hog anyway. Why do all of this work to get him somewhere else to butcher? Butcher on location, pack into dry bags, pack in cargo hold and be done with it. I carry a pulley, gimbal and dry bags in my pack just so I do not have to drag. Much easier that way.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 5, 2013)

You'll be trolling for gators, no thanks!  I'd like to see the video though! LOL


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2013)

Dead hog will sink like an anvil.


----------



## MoreVenisonPlease (Dec 6, 2013)

After field dressing they will indeed float...at least on 100#ers. You can trap air inside ribs & they float good. Like flotation comments--but rather than a tube, a hefty garbage bag stuffed inside, inflated, & tied off would work. Anything is better than dragging...pig hair is like Velcro!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 6, 2013)

Life jacket, they will float then


----------



## deerstand (Dec 6, 2013)

put a life jacket on it


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 6, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> You'll be trolling for gators, no thanks!  I'd like to see the video though! LOL



My first thought as well.


----------



## TTom (Dec 6, 2013)

A $30 inflatable raft still in the box packed in the kayak in case you get one would be a viable option. Might want a foot pump for inflating it as well, another $10.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Dead hog will sink like an anvil.



That has not been my experience.

The hogs I have killed have floated just fine.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 27, 2013)

It largely depends on how much fat is on them.  Lean and they will sink, fat and they will float.  Gators like them all!


----------



## markland (Dec 27, 2013)

Unless I can see the road or the truck I cut and quarter all hogs to carry out, no need in dealing with that extra weight and size you will not need anyway and then you can store it on the boat and paddle out with a much lighter load.  Only takes a few minutes to do this!


----------



## AppreciativeFLHunter (Dec 30, 2013)

If you leave them sit long enough, they float fantastically. Let them get about half bloat.


----------



## idsman75 (Dec 30, 2013)

Will a hog float?  Sorry.  Can't resist.


----------



## Carl Cooke (Dec 30, 2013)

buy an 8ft lifetime kayak used($75-100) and tow it and use it like a floating sled


----------

